# Resort ratings and reviews?



## rkconnor (Jan 13, 2008)

Have noticed with very few exceptions that TUG ratings and reviews are dated and therefore I question accuracy, so I usually go to Trip Advisor.  Am interested what sites others use to evaluate resorts.  Thanks


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 13, 2008)

site gets approx 400 new reviews a month...so im not quite sure what you are referring to...but thanks for the kind words.


----------



## naudette (Jan 13, 2008)

I think if a person is going to rate a resort, they should also submit a review to substantiate the rating.  Same for the reverse.


----------



## timeos2 (Jan 13, 2008)

The problem with the ratings is that, as far as I'm aware, they are "forever". So a resort that was a great place in 1996 then may have gone down hill might still have a high rating based on years of good numbers vs a few poor ones recently. Yet a guest today gets what exists now not what was in 1998.  

And of course it can be the reverse. Maybe a developer let a resort go to pot under their "care" - hey. it has been known to happen! - but since a new management got the call things have turned around. That resort may suffer from a low rating despite recent, but fewer, high numbers. 

The answer would be to limit the window to 2 or maybe 3 years of numbers at most.  Older than that has no meaning today in the average.


----------



## rkconnor (Jan 13, 2008)

Mr administrator,  When I go to reviews for Puerto Vallarta on the TUG site most of the reviews are between 2 and 6years old, so please explain to me the relevance of your response and what do you mean by your response
\
site gets approx 400 new reviews a month...so im not quite sure what you are referring to...but thanks for the kind words.

It was offensive


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi RK!  I use Tripadvisor too, but usually the reviewers are not timeshare owners, or experienced with timeshares, so their reviews often miss the mark.  For instance, they may complain that a timeshare doesn't have daily maid service, room service, or a 4 Star restaurant.  In other words, they expect hotel services from a timeshare and write a negative review, based on that expectation.  On TUG, you have timeshare reviews written by knowledgeable  timeshare owners, so I think they tend to be more accurate.

Everything on TUG is volunteer, so we count on our members to write reviews after they visit a timeshare.  Many of the resorts that don't have current reviews, also have poor ratings, which tells me that Tuggers are probably avoiding these locations.  If Tuggers avoid resorts with low ratings and negative reviews, they will not be posting new reviews.  

If you have visited any of the resorts without recent reviews, I hope you will write a review.  You will notice that TUG offers incentives for writing a review for some resorts that have no current info.

Also - This particular board (About TUG BBS) is specifically for questions about TUG - a good place to ask other travel questions is the TUG Travel board.


----------



## Keitht (Jan 13, 2008)

rkconnor said:


> Mr administrator,  When I go to reviews for Puerto Vallarta on the TUG site most of the reviews are between 2 and 6years old, so please explain to me the relevance of your response and what do you mean by your response
> \
> site gets approx 400 new reviews a month...so im not quite sure what you are referring to...but thanks for the kind words.
> 
> It was offensive



When you come out with a statement such as "Have noticed with very few exceptions that TUG ratings and reviews are dated" and that statement is simply wrong you should expect a fairly harsh response, although I don't think the response you received was particularly so.  Nearly 5000 reviews per year simply doesn't support your argument.  All reviews show the date so it's not difficult to discard the very old stuff.


----------



## rkconnor (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey guys, I simply asked what other sites folks may use to evaluate properties. I really don't need feedback on the way my post was written.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 13, 2008)

perhaps you should have reconsidered your wording in your original post...as it is inaccurate and misleading and you wouldnt have received the reply you got.  I was not rude or offensive, I merely corrected your comment and inquired that I did not understand why someone could make such an inaccurate observation and subsequent post.

I am sorry that the small amount of resorts you were looking for dont have reviews that are within the past year or so(ie puerto vallarta that you clarified later)...but claiming the entire resort database is outdated is just incorrect.

not only did you basically say the reviews database had no current information...but you also "questioned its accuracy".  

Hardly necessary (or correct) comments necessary to inquire about other review sites as you so claim to have been doing.


----------



## rkconnor (Jan 13, 2008)

*post deleted


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 13, 2008)

enjoy your time off.

please use your time to familiarize yourself with the BBS posting rules.  They are located here:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/tug_rules.php


----------



## pammex (Jan 13, 2008)

Well I for one, rely a lot on the reviews on Tug and the posts etc.  I also do my best to write a review whenever I visit a resort especially if a review is older.  

This is a great site with so many helpful, knowledgeable volunteers.

I am an avid timesharer and learn something every day on this site.  

Thank you to all....I'll be putting in another review early Feb., after I return from NV, then again in March after I return from PV in Feb.  

I am a very happy timesharer sicne finding TUG!  Way to go!!!


----------

